# Battery died completely, now my alpine headunit wont turn on...



## Larson00 (Mar 8, 2005)

My battery died because of my brake light switch, like completely died and my clock and mileage werent displayed. I couldnt jump the car because it had no charge but eventually the clock and mileage showed up and i jumped it. after i did this my radio didnt work so i changed the fuse on the back of the headunit and changed the fuse that i have an add a circuit going to ( i bought a new add a circuit actually) 
it still wont work
anyone know whats wrong? its a CDA-9853


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Battery died completely, now my alpine headunit wont turn on... (Larson00)*

couldve fried it jumping it...? do you have a multimeter? check the wiring for voltage.


----------



## Larson00 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Battery died completely, now my alpine headunit wont turn on... (afinley)*

I dont have one but i can get one...if this is true would it mean it is completely toasted and i should just get a new one? or is there a way to fix it.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Battery died completely, now my alpine headunit wont turn on... (Larson00)*

you might be boned, might not. did you do the add a circuit before or after the jump? if its new, remove it. that could be your issue. if your power wiring is recieving power and your face wont come on, youre boned.


----------



## The Blue Blur (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Battery died completely, now my alpine headunit wont turn on... (afinley)*

did you check the unit's fuse?


----------



## Larson00 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Battery died completely, now my alpine headunit wont turn on... (The Blue Blur)*

yes i checked the units fuse, and i also bought a new radio and put it in and it didnt work either. i then connected it to the constant 12v and it still wouldnt work. anyone know what is wrong now?


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Battery died completely, now my alpine headunit wont turn on... (Larson00)*

You did check the Fuse Pannel right?


----------



## Larson00 (Mar 8, 2005)

the one next to the driver door? yes


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Battery died completely, now my alpine headunit wont turn on... (Larson00)*

constant 12v, like you battery, or constant 12v like your wiring?


----------



## Larson00 (Mar 8, 2005)

wiring


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (Larson00)*

add-a-circuit. before or after your infamous jump?


----------



## Larson00 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (afinley)*

i ahd one before the jump which worked fine, then i got a jump and it didnt work, so i put a new one. the new one didnt work either...


----------



## pressed (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Battery died completely, now my alpine headunit wont turn on... (Larson00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larson00* »_yes i checked the units fuse, and i also bought a new radio and put it in and it didnt work either. i then connected it to the constant 12v and it still wouldnt work. anyone know what is wrong now?

I'm assuming you grounded it as well (electronics 101)


----------



## Larson00 (Mar 8, 2005)

yes.


----------



## pressed (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (Larson00)*

dunno man, sorry I can't be of any help. I'd have to see the schematics for the stereo wiring. It's gotta be along that line cuz' you're getting power everywhere else right?


----------



## jaybong (Jun 11, 2005)

sounds like its "boned" afinley's word, not mine
i would check your voltage regulator so you dont repeat the death on your new deck.
does this car have an ignition relay to put all power to only the starter when the ignition is turned? mine does...if you do, thats prolly your issue. blown relay =$5



_Modified by jaybong at 6:00 PM 4-29-2006_


----------



## Larson00 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (jaybong)*

how would i know if i have this? and how would i fix it? lol
im not too smart with electronics


----------



## Larson00 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (Larson00)*

could my ground be fried?


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (Larson00)*

your power could be fried. do you notice anything kind of melted?


----------



## jaybong (Jun 11, 2005)

look in your bentley for a relay diagram.... that should show an ignition bypass relay or something named equally silly.
thats th e one im referring to


----------



## pressed (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (jaybong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaybong* »_
does this car have an ignition relay to put all power to only the starter when the ignition is turned? mine does...if you do, thats prolly your issue. blown relay =$5

It's only the power to his stereo.
It's most likely not the ground. The stock ground is pretty dang good on these cars. Check it anyway. If it's like mine you'll have to pull the underside of you dash off. Have fun! It only takes an hour or so.


----------



## Larson00 (Mar 8, 2005)

so if its the power to my stereo what could i do to get it working? what wires would have to be moved and where could i put them?


----------



## jaybong (Jun 11, 2005)

try pulling the fuse to the stereo in the fusepanel for 2 moins and putting it back in. i know it sounds stupid, but its been know to solve the same issue on a 2002- dunno why, but hey, it works...
good luck
i would doubt that its wiring, unless you can smell the scorched wires


----------



## Larson00 (Mar 8, 2005)

i tried the fuse thing...it didnt work unfortunately


----------



## jaybong (Jun 11, 2005)

youve got a ****ty wire then - so take the power from the defog, or cig lighter instead.


----------



## Larson00 (Mar 8, 2005)

ill do that tomorrow....thanks everyone for the help so far. i will check back in if it works or not. 
if anyone has a DIY for getting to those areas that wouldnt hurt, but im pretty sure i can manage anyway


----------



## pressed (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (Larson00)*

Yeah NP, let us know what it is when you've got it handled. I'm curious to see whether it's a fuse or the wiring... 
The circuit is pretty simple. I can tell just by looking at the diagram in my Haynes manual. The first things I'd have you look at would be:
1)Fuse #42 in the interior fuse box
2)Fuse #176 in the battery box under your hood
3)Check the input power (again) to the radio itself, then backtrack through the fuses (check the power to the fuse, this will help you isolate the problem.)
The fuse numbers may be different, this manual isn't the best.
Between the good and bad is the ugly.
Good luck bro.


_Modified by pressed at 4:05 PM 5-2-2006_


----------



## Larson00 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (pressed)*

the ground is ok and the switched 12v is....i couldnt get a reading with a circuit tester from the constant 12v though (both of them)....im not sure if it reads them or not. 
where is fuse 176? and where is the battery box? pictures of this?
is it possible that i need to charge my battery?


----------



## pressed (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (Larson00)*

where could you not read the 12v from? you can read the 12vDC from one side of the connector port for the fuse (don't know which side exactly) when the key is in the acc position or actually turned on.
I'll get some pics of the battery box + the schematics in a few minutes.


----------



## pressed (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (Larson00)*

Here's the pics of the battery box fuses, check these though I'm pretty sure it's not your problem:









Here's how to take the reading from the interior fuse box. The fuse I'm actually testing is for the horn not the stereo. The voltage should be on the contact on the right:








Checking the voltage on the interior fuse box is key. This will tell you whether it's the wiring from there to your battery or if it's the wiring from there to your stereo.
What are you reading voltage w/? Make sure you're reading it with a voltmeter like the one in the pic or something similar. Also ensure it's reading DCV not AC.
Another thing you have to do is make sure the ground is properly grounded. Just use the multimeter to ohm (the omega symbol) out the ground wire to a ground connection that you know is good. If the ground is good it should be at < 1 ohm.
So anyway, i know this is all jumbled but w/ the info you're giving me I'm kinda confused as to exactly what your reading and where.
Let me know what's up, I'll try to be of more help.
Edit: schematic:



















_Modified by pressed at 3:04 PM 5-4-2006_


----------



## Larson00 (Mar 8, 2005)

i have to get a multimeter...i just have a circuit tester.
could it be my alternator not charging my battery fully?


----------



## pressed (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (Larson00)*

no cuz then your battery would be going dead and your car wouldn't start


----------



## Larson00 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (pressed)*

im just about clueless and i dont really have much time to go taking everything apart








is there anyone i can take my car to that would be able to fix this? no radio = death


----------



## pressed (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (Larson00)*

you figure it out yet dude?


----------



## Larson00 (Mar 8, 2005)

nope







who could i take it to and how much might it cost?


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

Have you hooked the unit up to another 12v source other than the vehicle? That would really tell you if the unit is fried. Pick up a power inverter from radio shack and check it if you don't have another source.
Props to pressed for the visual. People like you are what makes vortex what it is.


----------



## pressed (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (SB_Beetle)*

Thanks for the props! I'm just trying to give back a bit since I'm so indebted to this site for helping me out when I needed it!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (pressed)*

How is the deck getting power?
From stock power wire? If so replace fuse in the pannel for good measure. Replace fuse in back of head unit.
Take the after market HU, and pull the HU plug. Pull the wiring out till you get to the factory wiring. Look over the connections and check for broken wires. If you have a test light, take the ground clip and clip it to the metal on the ignition switch, or stick your key in the ing. switch and clamp it to that.
Then test the power wires for power to the 12V on the aftermarket HU. The yellow wire should be 12V Constant. Try the Red wire with the ing. switch on, there should be 12V there with the ing. on or in Acc.
So Ing. Off
Yellow Wire = 12V
Red Wire = 0V
Ing. or Acc. on
Yellow wire = 12V
Red Wire = 12V
Should these result show up opposite then the Ingnition and Constant power leads are reversed.
Should you get no 12V on eaither its somewhere in the wiring, or a fuse.


----------



## pressed (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (Larson00)*

the dealership I guess. I wouldn't know of anywhere else you could really bring it.


----------

